# Dyeing yarn - test knit Her shawl is pictured. and is amazing.



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi all

A designer contacted me to test knit her new shawl. It is called Namibia. Namibia just happens to be where I grew up and even though I am snowed under with commissions I decided I could squeeze this one in as it is only due in May. So I dyed three colours. The blue depicts our ocean, the burgundy our sunsets and the gold our sand dunes. The speckles in the gold are the desert beetles. I think that will cover just about everything


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Can't wait to see the shawl!


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

ooohhhh you do such gorgeous work. I can't WAIT to see the shawl.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

OH my I do want to see the shawl when it is done. Your colorway is amazing.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Colors are beautiful and I am looking forward to seeing the shawl.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I’ll definitely post the shawl when done . I want to start but I can’t till my other projects are completed


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

What beautiful colors, and I love how you have chosen them to represent your homeland.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Beautiful, Desiree!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Love the colors. Looking forward to seeing the final product.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Oooooooo! Gorgeous yarn!

Hazel


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Beautiful yarn, looking forward to finished item to be posted.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

That is beautiful and sentimental . Can't wait to see your shawl.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Beautiful. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

As everyone else has said! WOW! I can't wait to see the finished product. It will definitely tell a story.


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

You really put a lot of thought into the colors. Imagine, representing the beetles! The designer should be pleased as punch with your creations.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh wow how beautiful


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Beautiful colors!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

And here’s the end result.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

desireeross said:


> And here's the end result.


Wow that is amazing. The colors really pop and the pattern is wonderful. All your dyeing and knitting is just wonderful.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Wow that is amazing. The colors really pop and the pattern is wonderful. All your dyeing and knitting is just wonderful.


Thank you so much ❤


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Lovely design and colors! Happy dance time!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Perfect!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

desireeross said:


> Thank you so much ❤


U r welcome...


----------

